

Launching a startup? Market to these guys - billyattar
http://corp.pipl.com/demographics/launching-startup-find-early-adopters/

======
onion2k
_" Also, it’s pretty amazing to see that 85% of early adopters are men."_

It's be interesting to research the reasons behind that statistic. It could be
that women are more risk averse so they don't sign up as often. Or that women
have a higher bar for giving up the privacy of their email address and
startups are failing to win their attention. Or startups market to their peers
at the beginning, and as most startups are male-led that means they don't get
the message to women as often.

There could well be a 'betali.st that appeals to women' opportunity here.

------
valvoja
I thought this was a parody. Obviously most well known and funded startups
would have a large number of early users from SF / The Valley in technical
professions.

~~~
biot
It's not a parody but rather a thinly veiled ad for a company that harvests
and sells your information, while providing no mechanism to get removed from
their index: [https://pipl.com/help/remove/](https://pipl.com/help/remove/)

------
esdailycom
Do we have an IFTTT recipe for this? I guess it's a pretty good idea to try
this reverse search against all of our competitors to see if there is a
pattern for our specific industry.

